# Make sure your web designer isn't a spoiled brat



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.mischlers.com/

Seems the site's owner is the designers dad, and she got quite miffed that he didn't give her more for her wedding. So, in retaliation, she defaced his website and posted a public FU to him.

Can we say unprofessional? Can we say petty? Can we say childish? 

Can we say Possible Lawsuit?

In 10 years of doing website I've dealt with liars, late payers and flat out deadbeats. I've -never- defaced any clients site over issues with them.

Make sure the person you have doing your site isn't a spoiled brat.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 1, 2009)

The "Love, Jenny" was a nice touch.

Groom, you are one lucky, lucky man.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 1, 2009)

I kind of hope that she ain't a professional web designer...  'cause she sure ain't acting PROFESSIONALLY!


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah. Cuz petty crap like that gets your *** thrown out of the will.  If my daughter were an ingrate such as that, I'd likely not pitch in much either.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2009)

Is the wedding couple playing the role of some kind of manga characters in that pic?


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 1, 2009)

LOL the bridal party looks funereal in all that black. I wonder if that was the groom's idea


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 1, 2009)

Get even with dad AND tank your own career in one foul swoop...nice


----------



## Tames D (Jul 1, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Groom, you are one lucky, lucky man.


 
Yeah, and looks like she's landed her dreamguy . 
Actually, this photo gives me ideas for my next wedding.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 1, 2009)

Well...if the daughter/bride is the same freakazoid pig with the wierd headress on, I'm thinking he's better off without her. Sometimes, the best thing we can do for ourselves is the worst thing we can do to someone else...and that's just cutting them loose to the winds of fate.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks like someone talked some sense into the idiot. Page has been cleaned, and the livejournal thread deleted.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 2, 2009)

Damage is done, I'm thinkin'.


----------



## Marginal (Jul 4, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Is the wedding couple playing the role of some kind of manga characters in that pic?


I assumed they were Juggalos.


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 22, 2009)

New Mini Cooper/defaced website vs. temporary adoration of ungrateful cur of a daughter?

I'm thinking the dad got the better deal.


----------

